# Nightmare



## OGIGA (Apr 7, 2007)

I just woke up from a nightmare. I dreamed that my orchid female fell apart into pieces (head, abdomens, arms). I was so sad... 

Well, I just checked after getting up and it's fine and dandy.  Anyone else have dreams or nightmares about their mantises?


----------



## sean (Apr 7, 2007)

no


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2007)

Nope, not here either.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 7, 2007)

Been watching too many horror movies Ogiga?


----------



## wuwu (Apr 7, 2007)

funny that you mention this because i did have a dream about mantids last night, but it wasn't a nightmare. i dreamed of h. grandis mating. so when i woke up, i did just that, and mated my pair. lol i turned my dream into a reality.


----------



## stevesm (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't have nightmares. I learned to face my fear a long time ago.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 7, 2007)

> funny that you mention this because i did have a dream about mantids last night, but it wasn't a nightmare. i dreamed of h. grandis mating. so when i woke up, i did just that, and mated my pair. lol i turned my dream into a reality.


Haha, that's great! I bet I'll be having those kinds of dreams when my mantises mature.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

I have many weird dreams lol


----------



## skinnylegs (Apr 8, 2007)

its not really a nightmare but a few nights ago i drempt that one of my africans got out of her cage,jumped out the window,grew 100 times her own size and started eating people,crazy,i know :lol:


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 8, 2007)

Lol it was like the classic horror movie the killer mantis (it has a giant mantis wreaking havoc lol).


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 8, 2007)

> its not really a nightmare but a few nights ago i drempt that one of my africans got out of her cage,jumped out the window,grew 100 times her own size and started eating people,crazy,i know :lol:


I always wanted a really big mantis, but not for eating people.


----------



## skinnylegs (Apr 8, 2007)

yeah to take care of teachers  lol


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes what he said


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Apr 8, 2007)

I oncedreamt that my fav h. Grandis moulted and that my bluebottles matued all on the same night. I woke up and those very things happened. Kinda creeped me out.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 8, 2007)

Back when my mantises were still pretty young and I had lots of them, I dreamed of them molting almost every night.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 8, 2007)

lol


----------



## Horatio (Apr 9, 2007)

I had been obsessively searching for fruitflies in Camrose, AB, a few weeks back - trying to find any bugs, really, to feed my nymphs that had hatched in the mail. SOOOOOOOOOO, my dream was that all of my mantids turned in to herbivores and were eating all of the bird seed grass that my sister had grown in her mantid tank... :wink:


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 9, 2007)

Heh, don't you wish that came true?


----------



## Horatio (Apr 9, 2007)

It certainly would make the bug meal thing a whole lot easier. I went to Petsmart in Edmonton and they looked at me funny when I wanted to get different bug feeders than what they had. I am going spider egg hunting on my house again today - we have a great yard for bugs. The only challenge I have is that our spring really hasn't arrived. Once it does, then there will be bugs, bugs, bugs  .


----------

